# Choix d'un logiciel de publipostage - mass mailing



## vaikuntha (10 Septembre 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Bonjour, [/FONT]
_J'espère que je poste au bon endroit - ma question est entre "applications_"_ et "Internet et réseau"_

[FONT=&quot]J&#8217;ai déjà regardé les différents posts sur le sujet mais je n&#8217;ai pas trouvé de réponses vraiment satisfaisantes pour moi.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]J&#8217;ai environ 500 mails (une News letter) à envoyer à des destinataires consentants. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Pour l&#8217;instant, j&#8217;utilise gmail (et pas Mail) avec Firefox. Mon FAI est SFR.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]- J&#8217;aimerais choisir une application de messagerie à installer sur mon mac (et pas simplement une messagerie externe comme gmail).
- J'aurais besoin d'une application qui fasse du publipostage
L'idéal pour moi serait d'avoir les 2 applications en une. 

 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Quelqu&#8217;un m&#8217;a suggéré Bento qui semble être en priorité une application gérant des bases de données. Bento a-t-elle une application de publipostage intégrée [pas trouvé sur le net] que je pourrais utiliser comme messagerie par défaut ?

 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]J'ai cru comprendre que quand on envoie des mails à partir de Bento, c'est AppleMail (ou une application similaire) qui les envoie en fait. Dans ce cas, je devrais apprendre à utiliser et Bento et mail ?

Mail semble être une application relativement simple mais j'ai une question : 
Si j'ai bien compris, quelque soit l'application de messagerie que l'on choisi, celle-ci "pilote" ou "envoie ses ordres" à la boîte mail qui lui est liée (comme gmail, yahoo, wanadoo...). Cette dernière à son tour envoie le courrier. C'est ça ?
Prenons l'exemple d'une application de messagerie "couplée" avec gmail.
Si j'envoie directement depuis gmail, les courriers sont limités à 500 par jour (pour des courrier individuels) et à environ 100 par envoi (pour un même courrier envoyé à une liste de contacts).
Comment les applications de messagerie en masse contournent-elles le problème puisque le courrier transite de toute façon par gmail (dans mon cas) ?
Elles le contournent dans ce cas en envoyant un mail après l'autre à chaque membre de la liste (jusqu'à 500 mails avec gmail). _[D'ailleurs, mon but immédiat étant d'envoyer 500 mails, n'y aurait-il pas la possibilité de programmer Mail (avec automator ?) pour faire cela ?]_[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Mais si on veut envoyer 2000 mails par ex, comment font les messageries de publipostage (comme MaxBulkMailer par ex) ?

Bref, il me manque quelques éléments pour me décider.
Bento (+Mail?) + Gmail
Mail (+automator) + Gmail
MaxBulgMailer + Gmail

Le carnet d'adresse de Mail, si rudimentaire soit-il, pourrait me suffire pour créer et classer mes contacts et faire des mailing lists (groupes)... Mais pourquoi pas Bento, si c'est pas trop prise de tête.

Telles sont mes questions&#8230; [/FONT]


----------



## maousse (12 Septembre 2010)

le problème d'envoi de mails sur une liste de diffusion n'est pas tant un problème de client de composition que de service mail qui s'occupe de gérer l'envoi (le serveur smtp, finalement)

tous les services mail généralistes imposent des limites sérieuses (que tu cites) pour éviter d'être un relais trop facile pour un éventuel spammeur.

et 500 contacts, ça n'a rien de négligeable comme ampleur.

il existe des solutions dédiées :
- mailchimp (http://www.mailchimp.com/) gratuit jusqu'à 500 contacts, limité par le plan gratuit à 3000 mails par mois (soit 6 envois à toute ta liste).
- des softwares à installer sur un serveur à soi (avec toujours la limitation d'envois de mail par son hébergeur) comme phplist, dadamail


----------



## Audrey b. (2 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

je fais remonter ce sujet. Même souci. besoin dans le cadre de mon travail de faire des envois en nombre. à l'origine je les faisais sans souci avec le logiciel mail, mais depuis quelques temps, mon ip est blacklistée pendant 24h à la suite de ces envois, chez Yahoo, free notamment. Je ne peux pas me le permettre.


*Mes outils*
- système mac OS 10.6.4
- logiciel base de donnée Filemaker 7 (je sais il est pas tout récent mais fonctionne très bien
et correspond à mes attentes) je ne peux pas m'en passer.

*Mes besoins*
- Je cherche un logiciel de publipostage qui soit compatible avec ma base de donnée filemaker.
- Je n'arrive pas à programmer un script dans ma base de donnée pour envoi mail groupé
vers un autre logiciel que mail, pour lequel un script existe (programmé par un informaticien)
- est-ce qu'il sera nécessaire que j'achète un nom de domaine? pour éviter ce problème de blacklist, où un logiciel d'envoi en nombre,  programmé pour envoyer des mails à 1 min d'intervalle suffira.

Merci de votre aide.
Audrey


----------



## dmax (11 Novembre 2010)

Pareil pour moi, sauf que j en suis a quasi 5000 adresses.
Pour l instant ca passe par un module Joomla, mais j aimerais une solution independante hors de notre site web.

y a t il un programme sur mac dedie a gerer ca?

merci d avance,


----------



## cherryblue (11 Novembre 2010)

sur mac, il n'y en a pas légion mais MaxBulk Mailer est pas mal. Après envoyer 5000 depuis son ordinateur via le smtp de son FAI est une très mauvaise idée.


----------



## enima (7 Avril 2015)

*je sais pas pour les autres solutions mais moi j'ai trouvé cette solution www.inboxman.com c'est vraiment pas mal comme outil  je gère 100 000 abonnées sans aucun soucis résultat temps réel , reciblage ,création des mes propre campagnes easy sans aucun problème et pas cher du tout .
j'espere que ça vous aide aussi *


----------

